# Stepping back



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I haven't any new drawings to show. Last one I did was a bit of a failure. I'm spending my practice time on circles and ovals and gestures. No need to post those so far.

Anyway, just wanted to stay in touch. I'm watching all your work.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Good Morning. Just letting you know I'm hanging around.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

OK, that makes 2 of us!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

This is the one I considered a failure. I sent it to my daughter and she thinks it's fantastic. I decided I may as well post it.

These are 2 of my grandkids from a 3 year old photo.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Looking at it now, I guess I should draw a neck and shirt on my grandson. Ooops.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think you have really progressed. Yes there are still areas that need a little work but you are just starting out and it looks like you are doing better with proportions. I find faces incredibly hard to draw because each face is unique and HAS to be spot on. I prefer an animal where the pressure to be perfect isn't so strong. I wouldn't consider it a failure at all. Just another step forward in your artistic growth and development.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I think they are great.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I think the left-one is great, I love (ehmm... her?) expression >.<


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes that's a her. She's a she or something like that. OK, now I'm really going to have to finish this drawing. 
There's a tiny little clip in her hair on the left. That should have given a hint to the gender.


----------



## VeryCool (Nov 5, 2015)

I find humans very challenging, so if you're a beginner, you're doing great.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks, that drawing was 3 weeks in. If I showed you my first attempts you'd know I'm not lying. It's always easiest to improve in the beginning. I know it's going to take a lot of drawing (I almost said work) to jump to the next level.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

It looks like a She. Don't forget that when kids are very young, some times it's hard to identify (at least for me .-.)


----------

